# Funny Ghost Mantid pics!!!



## ABbuggin (Sep 16, 2009)

The mantids in the following pics are sub adult or presub.







I have 7, and no two are the same color. :blink: 






This one wants to sleep lol.






Two hanging.






Three hanging.






Four hanging!!!


----------



## ismart (Sep 16, 2009)

Now you just have to put them on some water skis, and teach them how to forum a pyramid and your good to go! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the hanging ones. Do you just keep them in a net cage together?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 16, 2009)

ismart said:


> Now you just have to put them on some water skis, and teach them how to forum a pyramid and your good to go! :lol:


They already know how to do a pyramid! :lol: :lol:






Rick-- I do keep them together in a net cage. (1ft. cube)


----------



## ismart (Sep 16, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> They already know how to do a pyramid! :lol: :lol:


Awe! Sweet! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Sep 16, 2009)

Way cool.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL ghosts are hilarious


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome pics! Really fun...and funny! :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 16, 2009)

Getting four to hang was very hard, it only happened once in an hour's worth of trying. I'll see if I can get 5 to hang, maybe even 6 or 7. h34r:


----------



## sbugir (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol that is sick! Are they really that friendly towards each other?


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 16, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol that is sick! Are they really that friendly towards each other?


Pretty much lol.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 16, 2009)

Great pictures! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 16, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Getting four to hang was very hard, it only happened once in an hour's worth of trying. I'll see if I can get 5 to hang, maybe even 6 or 7. h34r:


See if you can make a pyramid with all 7 h34r:


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 16, 2009)

hahahah :lol: !

hilarious


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 16, 2009)

I just tried to make 5 hang, but 4 is as far as they will go. After trying for another hour, I only got up to three once.   A few dont mind it one bit, but a couple are not very cooperative lol.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 17, 2009)

Funny stuff, Andrew! Very cute too!!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 17, 2009)

I've always wanted to get some ghosts, but this pretty much decided for me.

Thanks Abuggin!


----------

